# 6 chicks



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have so much going on this spring! Getting 20 meat birds! Getting 2 silkies! Getting 6 laying hens! Getting laying hens tomorrow!!!!! YEA!!!!!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds Great. I went for supplies and accidently came home with 12 white egg layers.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Sounds Great. I went for supplies and accidently came home with 12 white egg layers.


i better stay out of the feed store
the peep,peep,peep sound makes me reach for my cash & want to head to the checkout counter with all the fuzzy butts they have in the store


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Sounds Great. I went for supplies and accidently came home with 12 white egg layers.


Accidentally, uh huh. Lol. Pretty funny! My son thanked me for having chicks at home during his Spring break. He's 20.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

soccerchicken12 said:


> I have so much going on this spring! Getting 20 meat birds! Getting 2 silkies! Getting 6 laying hens! Getting laying hens tomorrow!!!!! YEA!!!!!


Send us some pictures!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds fun! I've got 21 chicks, 2 ducks , 2 geese, 1 turkey, coming in a couple weeks. A incubator with 9 ducks hatching this week and setting a couple doz eggs after this hatch lol . Oh and I already have 7 ducks and 14 chickens. I still dont know what I'm going to brood the turkeys in, its still snowing and my original brooder/pen I was going to use is filled with snow.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Today's the day!!!!! Leaving to get them in a little bit!!!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

soccerchicken12 said:


> Today's the day!!!!! Leaving to get them in a little bit!!!!


 i already have 28 in the bator that we just hatched
then there is also a couple dozen still" cooking" that should hatch out come march 27th


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I swear I have the worst luck tractor supply is out!! I have to wait an till the next batch is in.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

soccerchicken12 said:


> I swear I have the worst luck tractor supply is out!! I have to wait an till the next batch is in.


Tht is bad luck, hope you have better luck next time!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Agway said they would hold some for me if necessary. Might want to ask. Just saying....


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya there getting more this week.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Soccer chicken I haven't gone there because I know I would come home with some! I have been going to Blue Seal, they haven't got their chicks yet, so I am safe for now!!!!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

They have them at blue seal when r they getting there's???!!!??


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Soccer chicken I haven't gone there because I know I would come home with some! I have been going to Blue Seal, they haven't got their chicks yet, so I am safe for now!!!!


 which one do you go to? rochester has a better price on feed


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We go to the Blue Seal in Pittsfield / Chichester. It's right by our work so it's close. Went there last week and spent $100. That was ouchie!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> We go to the Blue Seal in Pittsfield / Chichester. It's right by our work so it's close. Went there last week and spent $100. That was ouchie!


i'm paying $12.99 a bag for Blueseal extra egg pellets, ossipee is higher for the same product.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm paying 15 or 16 dollars for a 50 pound bag!!!!! CRAZY!!!!


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

I see I'm not the only one losing my mind! peep peep!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hahahhaha nope your not alone!!!!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, $15-16 for a 50# bag of layer pellets? I pay $24-26. It is for a local blend. I think I could get some cheaper at Walmart, but a lot of people had troubles with their feed last year. And, I would rather support a local business. I would still live to only pay $16!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya it's CRAZY way to much money for feed!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

just paid $12.49 for 50lbs at the local feed store


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

piglett said:


> just paid $12.49 for 50lbs at the local feed store


Great deal!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great deal!


----------

